# Yet Another CAHSR Opposition Center Begins to Crumble



## leemell (Apr 20, 2013)

The Sentinel of Hanford, Kings County CA is reporting support for CAHSR is growing rapidly. This is the county that is trying to stop the project with the last lawsuit remaining.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 20, 2013)

leemell said:


> The Sentinel of Hanford, Kings County CA is reporting support for CAHSR is growing rapidly. This is the county that is trying to stop the project with the last lawsuit remaining.


Unfortunately, the story cited was written in 2009.


----------



## leemell (Apr 21, 2013)

You are right, I completely missed it.


----------

